# Rifle River general ?'s



## eriebound (Jul 19, 2006)

A buddy of mine is camping near the Rifle this weekend. He asked if we should take our fly rods and explore the lower stretches of the river

Before I drive up a couple of very general questions for you veterans of this river

1. It is closed up stream of Sage Lake Road right?
2. We've never been on the lower. Is it worth the drive up from Toledo to explore for a day or two
3. If 2 is yes. We have a couple of personal pontoons....any stretch that lends it self for a nice fall float.

I appreciate anyone taking the time to answer the above

Thanks again!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It should be good for steelhead and mabey some lake run browns about now. Try M-55 to Greenwood Road. It is about 3 hours by canoe


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Pretty tough to do that stretch in 3 hours. A lot of river there.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

send me a pm if you want some info I was on the river this weekend and there are steelhead and lake run browns in there right now


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

SJC said:


> Pretty tough to do that stretch in 3 hours. A lot of river there.


Yep, I'd double that if your going to seriously fish the holes. That is a long stretch, plus you have the rapid section halfway through that to contend with. You could put in at the deadend rd. with turn around below rapids and fish all the way to Malita rd. bridge by whites. A good days worth of fishing. Plus, access is tough at M-55 from what I remember, but its been awhile since I've been there, things may have changed.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have not been on that river in years. I was a fanatic for the river when I was younger and fished it 4 or more times a week al year long. The first nice steelhead that I ever caught on that river was netted by Fred Bear. That was a pretty cool experience. I caught that one about a mile up river from M-55


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

The lower river is starting to cool off, and that means the fishing is starting to heat up. PM me for some holes worth a cast around Sterling.


----------

